# Kaji (SP) Kenpo?



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 6, 2002)

Many apologies to any Kaji (sp?) practioners out there. There is a school that practices _Kaji_  kenpo just outside of town. I was wondering about forms, history, and any inof you may have.


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 6, 2002)

Hollywood,

You don't mean Kajukenbo do you?

If so then what you are talking about is an art comprised of Karate, Judo, Kenpo, and Boxing. The fragments of these arts combine also give the art it's name.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2002)

I too know of Kajukenbo but not Kajikenpo.


----------



## kenmpoka (Aug 7, 2002)

Besides KaJuKenBo, there is an offshoot called KaJu Kenpo without the element of Chinese Boxing as in KaJuKenBO and more concentrated around Hawaiian Kenpo.:asian:


----------

